# Colorado storm?



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Whats up with it guys? I hear you guys in Colorado and the eastern plains are gonna get hit pretty hard. Theyre saying 6-18" depending on the elevation? 
Just curious if you guys are getting geared up


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Forecast 18" my area. I will have to sit this one out - plow backordered. My old CDOT crew is fired up - but I retired this year. At least I won't get a call @ 0 dark thirty.

When I first moved up on the hill seemed like we would get a foot if we got an inch - twice a week - from Nov thru mid Mar.

From mid Mar thru April it would really snow. One really good spring we got 12 ft.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Downgraded to 8"-12" tonight and 5"-9" tomorrow. IH is chained and waiting, blade is on the Ram if I have issued with the IH. Just not looking foreward to getting up at 4AM to plow and be to work by 8AM. But so goes life at 9000'.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

*Oct 26, 9:00am*

Started snowing @ 3am.

At 9am fed horses, shoveled deck - 16" and still coming at better than an inch an hour. Now the wind!

Wish I had started earlier looking for a plow, could likely pay for half or better of it from this one blow.

Lesson learned!


----------

